
Graphics & UI Designer Survey: Help Us Make Better Tools - NL807
http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/3920621/Design-Survey-2017
======
NL807
Background info on the survey: I'm part of a small software developer house,
working on new vector design tools. I'd like to get some feedback from the
design & developer community and gauge what key features are important in
design software, particularly the ones they use on a daily basis.

The survey is reasonably short; couple of minutes of your time could make a
great difference to us. Also if you have questions and suggestions to improve
the survey, please let us know. Cheers.

